# Will rain hurt effectiveness of Lambda-Cyhl. sprayed to kill army worms?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have small army worms in my Bermuda grass hay fields.Bermuda is not mature enough to go ahead and cut it for hay.I live in north Alamaba and they are giving 40-60% chance of rain for the next 7 days.How long after I spray would it need before it came a rain to be effective in killing worms?How many gallons of water per acre do I use?I am using 12% Silencer at 3 oz. per acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Try to put down at least 10 gallons per acre ....and silencer is rainfast in about 1 minute. You never want to get that stuff on your skin. Typically insecticides are bad news and must be treated with the utmost respect. They can cause severe neurological disorders and cancer. I have a good friend that lives due West of you in Green Hill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

69zfarmer said:


> I have small army worms in my Bermuda grass hay fields.Bermuda is not mature enough to go ahead and cut it for hay.I live in north Alamaba and they are giving 40-60% chance of rain for the next 7 days.How long after I spray would it need before it came a rain to be effective in killing worms?How many gallons of water per acre do I use?I am using 12% Silencer at 3 oz. per acre.


Try to spray early in a.m. To avoid heavy showers.....most of the effectiveness of the insecticide is within the first few hours. As Mike noted....be careful when spraying any insecticides, avoid any contact with skin and inhalation. I always spray with a cab tractor nowadays, better than open station.....but protect yourself and others. (Pets included).


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lambda Cy is a contact /knockdown killer with only 2-3 days residual , once a rain comes by by.
I have been using Besiege , it has lambda cy plus another worm insecticide with long residual, at 7.5 oz per acre you can get 6-8 weeks on army worm. Price to value is very good


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the price you're paying for besiege?


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm paying about $215 per gallon, use 7 oz probably only application you will need for worms


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My price is a bit higher than that.....nets out to $17 acre in the tank, that's purty pricey. I can spray generic pyrethroids for .75 in the tank. I may try some next year if the price comes down a bit......


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I know this is an old post but I’m hearing more about Besiege this year. How is it doing for everyone and what is the price per acre now ?


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

We use Besiege on sweet corn and I used it last yr for army worms in alfalfa with good results.. off the top of my head I believe it was a 2.5 gal jug (maybe 2 gal?) I got this spring and it ran near $950 … don’t spill any lol


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Dang if it's 2.5 gal that's still around $20~25 per acre I use Up cyde it kills every living thing it touches and only cost about $2 per acre or less. Only down side is it's contact only little to no residual.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Besiege is $220 a gallon . 13.75 per acre at 8 oz. Per acre.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

broadriverhay said:


> Besiege is $220 a gallon . 13.75 per acre at 8 oz. Per acre.


No wonder the guys at our co-op drive such a nice trucks…I found my invoice I paid $976 for 2 1/2 gallon jug.. $390 a gallon


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow that’s crazy !


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Lately I have been hearing about big differences in prices at some stores only a few miles away. Crazy times I guess. I bought a case of up-cyde this morning $262 for 4 gallons. I use 3.2 oz per acre so it's still around $1.64 per acre think I will stick with the cheap stuff.


----------

